# Was Breckenridge the right choice for my CO trip?



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Planned a CO trip & i'm kinda 2nd guessing I booked breck as the trip now =/ After being to keystone that has a gondola that goes all the way to top and has LONG runs down to the bottom i'm kinda worried the trip with all my friends for our main CO trip is to breck now! When I really look at there trailmap i'm not really seeing any high vert's or long trails that the lifts really service for normal runs..? Did I make the wrong choice for what i'm looking for? I can get short 1 mile or less runs around here =/


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jesus 'effin Christ dude, get over the run length thing. If you look at it Breckenridge has a vertical rise that is almost 200 vertical ft longer than Keystones. And really? You are going to make a big deal out of vertical? The longest vertical run at Keystone is School Marm. A freakin' beginner run. It's the terrain found on the mountain. I guarantee that Horseshoe bowl at Breck is going to spank your ass and it's no where near the longest vertical you can get there. It's also going to be way better, more fun terrain than anything around where you live. You have nothing like it. It's the unique terrain that counts. At least imo. I could care less about how long a run is. A long groomer is just that. Groomed and lame. Give me some natural terrain with natural features to go work over. 

The biggest question is if you are going to like Breck or not. The town is way better than Keystone for sure. The mountain is not my favorite, but neither is Keystone. I'm not a fan of either. But your lift ticket for Breck is also good at Keystone and it's a short drive or free bus ride over there. So you can pick and choose what you want to do. 

If I where you I'd check out the smaller resorts like A-Basin and Loveland with much less vertical but way better terrain.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

if you are complaining about breck, you really need to view some pictures of ethiopian kids.

its a great resort, and hit copper up while you are there.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

Breck is far superior to Keystone, Hit up breck during the day for the terrain, then Keystone afterwards for the night park, pass works at both mtns.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i jus came back from my early season co trip this past weekend. I was at vail, beaver creek, keystone and breck.

Tho with limited runs, breck and beaver creek is my favorite on this trip.
ive stayed at keystone before and i stayed at vail this time. Vail is by far my favorite town to live in. But ive heard comparable night life at breck.

as for the longest run thing...i think i got over it alrdy. Long runs doesnt = fun. In fact i found it to be boring and my legs got tired pretty fast after few runs. 

im sure breck will be a great pick, dont worry about it. And if ur still hung up on the long run thingy, i believe breck's 4 o clock is 3.5 miles long?
________
Live Sex


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^ Sounds right to me.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

long runs usually equal snow on the dirt road that they use in the off season for mtn maintenance and not necessarily the most awesome ride ... takes the space shuttle minutes to get into space takes me two hours to drive across town ... guess which ride is more exciting


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> long runs usually equal snow on the dirt road that they use in the off season for mtn maintenance and not necessarily the most awesome ride ... takes the space shuttle minutes to get into space takes me two hours to drive across town ... guess which ride is more exciting


Now that is *funny*...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Keystone is for fucking gaper ass retards that couldn't handle a short vertical with a steep decline. Go ride Keystone and stay in Breck they aren't that far apart hell there's a free bus. Oh and while you're at it go get some of that there night skiing at Keystone that everyone raves about. 

God the more I live here the more I fucking hate the people that think Keystone is the greatest thing since they invented internet porn.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Jesus 'effin Christ dude, get over the run length thing. If you look at it Breckenridge has a vertical rise that is almost 200 vertical ft longer than Keystones. And really? You are going to make a big deal out of vertical? The longest vertical run at Keystone is School Marm. A freakin' beginner run. It's the terrain found on the mountain. I guarantee that Horseshoe bowl at Breck is going to spank your ass and it's no where near the longest vertical you can get there. It's also going to be way better, more fun terrain than anything around where you live. You have nothing like it. It's the unique terrain that counts. At least imo. I could care less about how long a run is. A long groomer is just that. Groomed and lame. Give me some natural terrain with natural features to go work over.
> 
> The biggest question is if you are going to like Breck or not. The town is way better than Keystone for sure. The mountain is not my favorite, but neither is Keystone. I'm not a fan of either. But your lift ticket for Breck is also good at Keystone and it's a short drive or free bus ride over there. So you can pick and choose what you want to do.
> 
> If I where you I'd check out the smaller resorts like A-Basin and Loveland with much less vertical but way better terrain.


We'll there was no need to be mean =/ Around by me I spend so much time on the lift it's so annoying.. I know your used to everything out by you so you dont understand but man...our runs are 20seconds - 1 minute at most then back on the lift for us... it's really a bummer around here so thats important to actually stay on the board for more then 20 seconds to me =/ I understand what your saying with unique terrian but keep in mind what I mean by the right choice for me, is that we have 4 "newer" boarders with us as well.. We got 6 skilled boarders so I want to make sure we have nice long groomers for our newer boarders to ride on that is going with us. Also is a full day lift ticket good for keystone at nighttime if I buy it at breck? I know it's good for both during the day but wasnt sure if I could use the same lift ticket after boarding at breck all day then heading over to keystone for night? thanks


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> We'll there was no need to be mean =/ Around by me I spend so much time on the lift it's so annoying.. I know your used to everything out by you so you dont understand but man...our runs are 20seconds - 1 minute at most then back on the lift for us... it's really a bummer around here so thats important to actually stay on the board for more then 20 seconds to me =/ I understand what your saying with unique terrian but keep in mind what I mean by the right choice for me, is that we have 4 "newer" boarders with us as well.. We got 6 skilled boarders so I want to make sure we have nice long groomers for our newer boarders to ride on that is going with us. Also is a full day lift ticket good for keystone at nighttime if I buy it at breck? I know it's good for both during the day but wasnt sure if I could use the same lift ticket after boarding at breck all day then heading over to keystone for night? thanks


im from the same boat...but still dont worry...u'll be fine with breck...

we took a beginner with us this past trip and she said she had the most fun at breck's beginners run tho its crowded.
and there are plenty of terrain for those advance riders as well seeing how breck has 4 mountains for u to pick from.

as far as i know...ur tickets should be valid for night riding at keystone if its an all day ticket. But jus beware after riding for a whole day...rarely do u get the extra energy to go over keystone for more.

also this is somethign i found out while i was there....u can use ur boarding pass and ski/ride for free on the day u arrive at vail or beaver creek!
________
HOME MADE MEDICAL MARIJUANA VAPORIZER


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

w3iiipu said:


> also this is somethign i found out while i was there....u can use ur boarding pass and ski/ride for free on the day u arrive at vail or beaver creek!


I hadn't heard about that one. That is a good deal especially if you can get in by 10am at DIA or fly into Eagle county. Do you only have to show the pass or like the Park City/Canyons thing, there is a website to sign up for it?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not trying to be mean, you've just constantly worried over run length. Any resort out here is going to have much larger vert than in your neck of the woods. If you got beginners, long runs are actually more of a danger than a good thing for them. You get tired out quickly and then injuries happen. 

All of the resorts/areas have plenty of good beginner terrrain. Except for A-Basin and Silverton. You won't be near Silverton. So quit fretting over it. You'll have a good time. The only question is which resort is going to be more to your liking. 

Btw, for beginners, Copper has an entire side of the mountain that is all beginner to beginner intermediate terrain. Long runs and no higher skill trails intersect the area. So it's fantastic for people who are learning. Intermediates and experts won't be there unless they want to be there to meet people or go up to Janet's Cabin in the back country.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I hadn't heard about that one. That is a good deal especially if you can get in by 10am at DIA or fly into Eagle county. Do you only have to show the pass or like the Park City/Canyons thing, there is a website to sign up for it?


i saw it on vail's website and the the supervisor at keystone's ticket counter confirmed its only valid at vail and beaver creek.

heres where i read about it...
Family Vacation: 4 Perfect Days | Vail.com



> Check in is a breeze ? and only now do you share the secret with the family! *You?re skiing for free that afternoon with your airline boarding passes*, and your rentals have been reserved along with the hotel, and airport transfers through Vail?s convenient Central Reservations Center.


________
Alice21 cam


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

is that only if you book through them though? im goin in early jan and we are getting 3 day passes but i would love a free pass for the day of arrival but we arent booking through vail. we are geting a package that bundles holiday inn, lift passes, and plane tickets all together.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

w3iiipu said:


> heres where i read about it...
> Family Vacation: 4 Perfect Days | Vail.com


that is really aweosme.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

You really do need to get over the run length, short runs at Breck are going to take you at least 5 minutes if you are bombing the shit out of them. Breck has plenty of mellow terrain for beginners so you are going to be fine. And like you may be thinking, you can still go night ride and cruise along the spine at Keystone for a few runs if you enjoy groomed, flat cruisers. 

Any mountain in Summit is going to be way better than the midwest hills, just have fun and stop stressing your decision. Plus you don't have to deal with the shittiest snow in Colorado over at Keystone if you go to Breck.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

c_mack9 said:


> is that only if you book through them though? im goin in early jan and we are getting 3 day passes but i would love a free pass for the day of arrival but we arent booking through vail. we are geting a package that bundles holiday inn, lift passes, and plane tickets all together.


Did they cut you a deal on lift passes at all? My roommate and his friends booked lodging & lift passes through Breck at Breck and they did not offer them a discount AT ALL for lift passes (they prices they got were the same as on Breck's website). 

If they have to pay those prices then they will end up spending just as much as I did for my Summit pass.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Did they cut you a deal on lift passes at all? My roommate and his friends booked lodging & lift passes through Breck at Breck and they did not offer them a discount AT ALL for lift passes (they prices they got were the same as on Breck's website).
> 
> If they have to pay those prices then they will end up spending just as much as I did for my Summit pass.


we used expedia. they gave us our 3rd day for free after paying full price for 2 days so i guess thats an alright deal. leaving 4 weeks from today! first trip out west! finally gonna get off the hills we have around here.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

c_mack9 said:


> we used expedia. they gave us our 3rd day for free after paying full price for 2 days so i guess thats an alright deal. leaving 4 weeks from today! first trip out west! finally gonna get off the hills we have around here.


What date are you headed out there? Jan 2 and on?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> What date are you headed out there? Jan 2 and on?


we will be boarding jan 4,5,6. mon-wed. my buddy told me they got a lot of snow yesterday and there's a lot more coming.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Breck is reporting no snow in the last 3 days. The storm that rolled through here over the weekend didn't do much for the mountains. We got more snow in Denver. The good news is that today through the weekend is supposed to be in a storm cycle that favors the mountains. So hopefully we pick up a lot of snow over that time frame.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Based on NOAA, Breck area will be getting about 25" through tomorrow with a chance of snow through Thursday. That is best case scenario of course. 

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 39.46°N and Longitude 106.08°W (Elev. 11155 ft)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

25" is being a little overly optimistic me thinks. It could happen, but seriously it's Breck. 6" a day would be good. The pattern does look fairly unsettled through the week for the high country. The days where little to no snow is predicted could be decent. The orographics are looking about right to get some terrain driven snow fall up there.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Come on Killclimbz, I did say best case scenario.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! True you did. As long as the weather keeps rolling, drips and drabs will add quickly and refresh the snow nicely.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> God the more I live here the more I fucking hate the people that think Keystone is the greatest thing since they invented internet porn.


Has anyone invented anything greater since Internet Prn?



killclimbz said:


> 25" is being a little overly optimistic me thinks. It could happen, but seriously it's Breck. 6" a day would be good. The pattern does look fairly unsettled through the week for the high country. The days where little to no snow is predicted could be decent. The orographics are looking about right to get some terrain driven snow fall up there.



Look at Kill getting all technical with his uplifting talk about orographics! 

Original Poster....you'll be fine at Breck. I am going to assume that if you get on the mountain early and ride hard all day, you'll have no interest in Keystone after 4:30. (Catch Last lift, its great to ride when everyone is off the mountain!)

If you take the Imperial to the top and do the little stair climber to the top, you'll have all sorts of terrain to pick......coming from Chicagoland, you'll be very entertained. A day at A-Basin, though, is always advisable.


----------

